# demarrer son mac depuis le clavier



## crecre (27 Décembre 2006)

bonjour,

je cherche comme un fou un peu partout mais j ai l'impression que Apple n' a pas mis en place cette fonction.

je voudrais demarrer mon mini mac depuis le clavier wireless apple.
ou alors installer un petit soft qui le permet.

merci de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2006)

bonjour

pas logique
----
pour d&#233;marrer il faut que le clavier soit actif et donc que le Mac soit branch&#233;
( ou pr&#233;programm&#233; pour d&#233;marrer &#224; telle heure)

et donc je dirai
&#233;tape 1
bouton power


etape 2
pour RE-d&#233;marrer du clavier il y a des tonnes de raccourcis selon ce qu'on veut faire
( forcer au redemarrage , mode single user, verbose, &#233;teindre etc etc)


----------



## crecre (27 Décembre 2006)

si c'est logique, c'est un clavier wireless et le mini mac est branche sur la Tv a 4m du canape 

tu vois un peu l'interret ?

tu te pachave sur le canape et hop tu veux un truc sur le web.
Oblige de se lever et d aller se pencher jusqu'au mac mini et son boutton pas du tout accessible.

alors qu un petit raccourci clavier avec le bon firmware bien sur


----------



## crecre (27 Décembre 2006)

on vient de m apprendre plus haut dans le forum application, que le bluetooth n'est lance qu au demarage de l' OS donc je l ai dans l'os.

dommage pour les feignasse dans mon genre.

merci de l aide les macqueux


----------



## laurent1 (27 Décembre 2006)

laisse ta machine en veille. tu touches le clavier et ca repart. Pour repasser en veille: alt-pomme-eject


----------



## crecre (27 Décembre 2006)

brillante idee laurent !


----------



## laurent1 (27 Décembre 2006)

crecre a dit:


> brillante idee laurent !



Merci, merci!! :rose: :love:


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2006)

crecre a dit:


> on vient de m apprendre plus haut dans le forum application, que le bluetooth n'est lance qu au demarage de l' OS donc je l ai dans l'os.


tu vois bien que c'est logique...


----------

